# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Đặc sản Châu Đốc

## bosshuynh

ĐẶC SẢN MẮM CHÂU ĐỐC
KIM YẾN
		Bảo đảm - uy tín -chất lượng
Hiện tại cơ sở mắm Kim Yến đang mở rộng thị trường tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh, phục vụ quý khách hàng đến tận nhà.
Quý khách có yêu cầu đặt hàng vui lòng liên hệ:
ĐTDĐ: 0909. 689 943 (gặp anh Hưng)
(Giao hàng miễn phí, tận nơi trong nội thành thành phố Hồ Chí Minh) 
Cơ sở chính tại địa chỉ: số 51/1A, Phường Châu Phú A, thị xã Châu Đốc, An Giang
Đại lý tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh: số 180/27, Nguyễn Hữu Cảnh, Phường 22, Quận Bình Thạnh, TPHCM
Bảng giá tham khảo:
STT	SẢN PHẨM	GIÁ BÁN	
1	Mắm Thái  	140.000đ/kg	
2	Mắm Lóc loại 1	150.000đ/kg	
3	Mắm Lóc loại 2	140.000đ/kg	
4	Mắm Trèn	140.000đ/kg	
5	Mắm Chốt	  80.000đ/kg	
6	Mắm Sặc                   50.000đ/kg	
7	Mắm Linh	                  50.000đ/kg	
Ngoài ra chúng tôi còn cung cấp các loại khô như: Khô cá lóc, khô cá sặc bổi, ĐẶC BIỆT: KHÔ RẮN
STT	SẢN PHẨM	GIÁ BÁN	
1	Khô rắn	                                350.000đ/kg	
2	Khô cá sặc bổi              	300.000đ/kg	
3	Khô cá lóc                    	280.000đ/kg	
     Đối với mặt hàng khô, quý khách có yêu cầu xin vui lòng liên hệ đặt hàng trước 2 ngày, chúng tôi sẽ giao hàng đến tận nhà
HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÍ KHÁCH!

----------

